# Viaje a México, Verano 2005



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Canelita said:


> *Carlos, la villa está un poquito alejada de la ciudad misma*, pero se llega en Metro, una de las líneas tiene su parada final precisamente en ese lugar. La Pedrera, me suena, pero creo que es porque hay un lugar llamado así en Barcelona. Y en cuanto a la gente mexicana, son a todo dar, en líneas generales, México es muy muy similar al Perú debido a su legado colonial. Se refleja mucho en sus ciudades, su manera de pensar, su religiosidad, etc.


Canelita, no sé a que te refieras con que "La Villa" está alejada de la Ciudad misma, yo creo que no hay más de 10 km de distancia entre el zócalo y "La Villa", si tú piensas que la Basílica esta lejos de la ciudad, deberías ver lo que hay todavía mucho después de ella (seguro pasaste por allí si fuiste a Teotihuacan). Si tomas a "La Villa" como referencia, yo creo que aún quedan unos 30 km de ciudad hacia afuera y en esa dirección.

*P.D. Las fotografías del 15 de Septiembre en el Zócalo, ¿las tomaste tú?. ¿Estuviste allí esa noche?, ¿Estuviste cuando todos los mexicanos "damos el grito"?, ¿Qué sentiste?.*  

¡Muchos saludos!. Y de nuevo, ¡gracias por el thread!. Ya sabes, la próxima vez que vengas, puedes pedirnos ayuda, un tour, información o lo que sea. No creo ser el único que te abra las puertas de su casa de los foristas chilangos de SSC. :cheers:


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Quiero agradecer de manera muy particular a Angelopolytano por hacer una gran aportación sobre una de las bellezas que existen en Puebla. La biblioteca Palafoxina.

Fundada en 1646 por el obispo Juan de Palafox y Mendoza, la biblioteca Palafoxiana adopta su nombre de su fundador y se ubica dentro de la gran bóveda que ocupara, en 1773, la Virgen de Trapana, en la ciudad de Puebla.
Enmarcada con detalles del estilo barroco y muros labrados, la biblioteca Palafoxiana es un centro de documentación y acervo de gran importancia, pues alberga en su interior 43 mil volúmenes que contienen, fundamentalmente, temas para estudiosos seminaristas.
La Biblioteca Palafoxiana nace bajo la consigna de ser una biblioteca pública, que hoy a 361 años de su fundación muestra la visión del universo de los siglos XVI al XIX, los orígenes de la cultura mexicana, la grandeza bibliográfica reunida en el corazón de la ciudad de Puebla y resguardada en una hermosa estantería de tres niveles elaborada en cedro, fino trabajo de ebanistería poblana que data del año 1773.
No se puede hablar u otorgar un valor mercantil a la Biblioteca Palafoxiana puesto que es incalculable por la antigüedad y contenido de las joyas literarias que integran su acervo; un libro de esta biblioteca puede cotizarse en el mercado hasta en un millón de dólares. Por su valor histórico así como por su proyecto de rescate y difusión, en el 2005 la Biblioteca Palafoxiana fue registrada por la UNESCO como Memoria del Mundo ya que es la única Biblioteca en América que conserva su edificio, estantería y acervo original. Cabe mencionar que todos estos textos están escritos en lenguas muertas: hebreo, latín, sánscrito, caldeo y griego; otra parte del acervo está escrita en náhuatl, y muy pocas piezas se pueden leer en español, lo que convierte a la biblioteca Palafoxiana en una cuna muy importante del conocimiento.
La Biblioteca Palafoxiana es un fragmento de la memoria humana, en cuyos libros encontramos a los autores de la antigüedad, de la Edad Media, del pensamiento ilustrado y científico. La Biblioteca Palafoxiana posee 9 incunables (libros impresos entre 1455 al año 1500), 7 impresos mexicanos (primeras obras de la imprenta mexicana realizadas entre los años 1539 a 1600) y 5 mil 345 manuscritos. El catálogo completo de libros de la Biblioteca Palafoxiana se puede consultar en www.bpm.gob.mx, una herramienta moderna que en pleno siglo XXI nos permite redescubrir la Memoria del Mundo.




































































































*
Siendo esta una de las joyas más representativas de nuestro estado los invito a votar por ella en las trece maravillas de México aquí*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡Hola xoceelias!*

Gracias por el mensaje...no sé por qué, pero lo recuerdo como lejos, lo que sí, era la parada final de una de las líneas del metro...pero bueno, debe ser porque nunca había ido por esa zona. De hecho, la ciudad es tan enorme que todavía queda muchísimo por conocer.

Sobre las fotos del 15 de septiembre, mira, he estado en México en el 2001, el 2002, y el 2005, y SIEMPRE me ha tocado pasar el 15 allá. Incluso en el 2001, me tocó estar el 11 de septiembre en México, no te imaginas, yo me enteré del primer choque estando en el hotel, luego cuando llego a la UNAM, los bibliotecarios gritando que ya habían hecho caer las dos torres. Horrible...bueno pero regresando al tema, sí, las fotos las tomé yo. Los dos primeros años no me aventuré a ir al Zócalo porque estaba sola, pero en el 2005 estuve con un grupo de compañeros, entonces sí fuimos y la gozamos de lo lindo, yo tenía la cara pintada, las pestañas postizas, un pañuelo en la cabeza, es decir, ¡como toda una mexicana! Fue fenomenal...la pasamos muy bonito. Regresamos al hotel para cenar, pero habían cerrado, así que vimos los fuegos artificiales desde la azotea, y esperamos un rato para caminar hasta una bodega y comprar algunos antojitos. Ah, y te diré que hasta ahora no me han tirado espuma, no sé cómo pero estoy invicta. A un alumno mío, pobrecito, le tiraron de todo: espuma, huevos de polvo y pintura, pica pica, etc.... hno: 

Me encanta que cada pueblito por más chiquito que sea, celebra su grito con los fuegos artificiales, lo veíamos desde la azotea del hotel Catedral, como te decía. Y todas las calles decoradas...en Lima no era tanto en mis épocas, pero parece que poco a poco están haciendo más celebraciones.

Es muy bonito ver que el pueblo entero festeja por igual, debe ser una de las pocas ocasiones donde las distintas clases socio-económicas celebran en pleno. Ah, el desfile militar excelente también, sobre todo aquella parte donde los soldados hacen figuras.

Muchas gracias por tu hospitalidad, nunca falta una persona mexicana ofreciendo su ayuda generosa, lo aprecio de veras y para la próxima te tomo la oferta. 

Cuídate y saludos... 



xoceelias said:


> Canelita, no sé a que te refieras con que "La Villa" está alejada de la Ciudad misma, yo creo que no hay más de 10 km de distancia entre el zócalo y "La Villa", si tú piensas que la Basílica esta lejos de la ciudad, deberías ver lo que hay todavía mucho después de ella (seguro pasaste por allí si fuiste a Teotihuacan). Si tomas a "La Villa" como referencia, yo creo que aún quedan unos 30 km de ciudad hacia afuera y en esa dirección.
> 
> *P.D. Las fotografías del 15 de Septiembre en el Zócalo, ¿las tomaste tú?. ¿Estuviste allí esa noche?, ¿Estuviste cuando todos los mexicanos "damos el grito"?, ¿Qué sentiste?.*
> 
> ¡Muchos saludos!. Y de nuevo, ¡gracias por el thread!. Ya sabes, la próxima vez que vengas, puedes pedirnos ayuda, un tour, información o lo que sea. No creo ser el único que te abra las puertas de su casa de los foristas chilangos de SSC. :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Por supuesto que tienes mi voto...*

Pero claro, la biblioteca Palafoxiana es UNA MARAVILLA...hubiese podido estar ahí horas de horas, chequeando qué tenían...le pregunté al señor encargado si dejaban hojear los libros, y me dijo que lamentablemente no...pero al ratito vino y me trajo uno para que lo viera, muy amable.
Hasta donde sé, en Lima tenemos varias bibliotecas así, muy bellas y que deben guardar cada tesoro, pero sólo las puedes ver de lejitos, no te dejan entrar como en ésta...bueno, hasta donde sé.

Excelente información, gracias de nuevo. 



Rey_Arturo said:


> Quiero agradecer de manera muy particular a Angelopolytano por hacer una gran aportación sobre una de las bellezas que existen en Puebla. La biblioteca Palafoxina.
> 
> 
> Siendo esta una de las joyas más representativas de nuestro estado los invito a votar por ella en las trece maravillas de México aquí[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡Pues a empezar se ha dicho! *

Claro, deberían hacer eso todos...para hacer más festiva la cosa. Tienes un año para prepararte... 



kaMetZa said:


> Q chvr Mèxico!! jeje asi q se pintan las caras en fiestas patrias.:! algun dia pense en poner mas cosas en mi casa por 28 de Julio, decorar con cadenetas, que se yo!!, y no solo la bandera


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Bueno canelita continuemos con el recorrido de Puebla la mitica ciudad de Puebla, con aires entre española y edificios afrancesados. Cuna de una parte importante de la gastronomia mexicana, una ciudad de las mas antiguas en América, lugar llenos de leyendas de montañas, ciudad donde fue marcada por el trazo de los angeles, ciudad donde se respira heroismo, cultura y ciudad de paso para las personas provenientes de Veracruz. Eso y mucho mas es Puebla la ciudad de los angeles.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Un brevisimo resumen de la historia de Puebla*

Puebla en la época Precolombina

El valle de Tehuacán, que se caracteriza por ser una región seca y con pocos recursos para la supervivencia humana, fue en los más antiguos tiempos de la ocupación humana en Puebla uno de los sitios más importantes. Durante la etapa lítica, que comienza con la llegada del hombre a México (alrededor del año 30000 adC) y concluye hacia el 7000 adC, con los primeros indicios de agricultura, el valle de Tehuacán fue el escenario del desarrollo de un grupo humano que con el tiempo habría de convertirse en uno de los primeros cultivadores del maíz en Mesoamérica. Los indicios más antiguos de la presencia humana en Puebla provienen de El Riego, fechados con carbono 14 en el año 20000 adC.[18] Los ocupantes de El Riego empleaban una tecnología lítica muy simple, en la que la falta de puntas de proyectil es característica. Las herramientas estaban orientadas a la actividad recolectora y el procesamiento de vegetales, así como el aprovechamiento de pequeñas especies animales.

El nombre del estado se debe a su capital, Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza, fundada por los españoles el 16 de abril de 1531 con el nombre de Puebla de los Ángeles. Aunque posteriormente fue elevada al rango de ciudad, se le siguió llamando Puebla hasta la actualidad.[2] La leyenda dice que los ángeles bajaron en sueños a Julián Garcés, primer obispo de Tlaxcala, y le señalaron el lugar donde había de fundar la nueva población española en el valle Poblano-Tlaxcalteca. En recuerdo de ello, el escudo concedido por Carlos V a la ciudad consiste en una iglesia de cinco torres sostenida por dos ángeles.

Al concluir la Guerra de Independencia, Puebla fue una de las provincias del Primer Imperio Mexicano. Al promulgarse la Constitución de 1824, la provincia se convirtió en Estado Libre y Soberano de Puebla, que es su nombre oficial.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Quiero agradecer a Marte por esta gran contribución de regalos que nos hace dedicada a la ciudad de Puebla


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Detalles de la catedral obra de marte 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Alguien quiere dar un paseo en Europa*

Mentira :lol: :nuts: nuestro pedacito de Europa


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Alguien quiere ir hacer sus comprar a Roma o Paris??*

Seguro canelita se iria de surtir de algun buen perfume o alguna joya en Puebla...:lol:


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Y fueron felices por siempre..!!!*

Viva los novios, arriba los novios, fueron felices por siempre?? bueno eso creo yo ojalá como en los cuentos de cenicienta o la bella durmiente...versión mexicana, alguna peruana se querra casar ahi?? o algun peruano que opinan?


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Limpieza de Puebla, pulcritud de sus calles...*

Ahora demos un aplauso a dido13 que haces uno thread fantasticos...Dido13 donde quiera que estes se te agradece tus enormes aportaciones.





[/QUOTE]

]







[/URL]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*LLEGANDO AL CIELO, TOCANDO EL PARAISO Y ESTANDO MAS CERCA DE DIOS...!!!!!*

Una vista de Cholula y el Popocateptl
[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*MEXICO MEDIEVAL*

A LA CONQUISTA DEL PARAISO... 

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]



Los thread completos los pueden ver en las siguientes ligas tanto de marte como de dido13 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286852

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10985946#post10985946


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Bueno que les parecio???? les gusto?? Ojalá que si quieren que sigamos con las demás fotos del Distrito Federal????


----------

